# would I be accepted if I did this to my



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

GTH2548, I saw some did a quicky similar too this, but I put some more effort in it


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I seen that done to a old Craftsman once 1st time for a Husky. But i done think the green and yella club will accept it:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHA ---- Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery???? 

:furious:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

you may not be accepted but you just raised the value by 3 grand. That paint is EXPENSIVE!


----------

